# Procrastination



## Casey (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm looking for rather poignant and convicting scriptural and theological arguments to rid my slothful heart of this terrible disease.


----------



## ANT (Apr 26, 2006)

Go to the Ant ... 
It's in Proverbs, I will have to look it up ...

NO PUN INTENDED 



[Edited on 4-27-2006 by ANT]


----------



## ANT (Apr 26, 2006)

Proverbs 6:6 - 6:11


----------



## turmeric (Apr 26, 2006)

Prov. 26:14.


----------



## Casey (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> Proverbs 6:6 - 6:11


6 Go to the ant, you sluggard! Consider her ways and be wise,
7 Which, having no captain, Overseer or ruler,
8 Provides her supplies in the summer, And gathers her food in the harvest.
9 How long will you slumber, O sluggard? When will you rise from your sleep?
10 A little sleep, a little slumber, A little folding of the hands to sleep --
11 So shall your poverty come on you like a prowler, And your need like an armed man.

Thanks ANT . . you're a good illustration.


----------



## Casey (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Prov. 26:14.


Proverbs 26:10-16
10 The great God who formed everything Gives the fool his hire and the transgressor his wages.
11 As a dog returns to his own vomit, So a fool repeats his folly.
12 Do you see a man wise in his own eyes? There is more hope for a fool than for him.
13 The lazy man says, "There is a lion in the road! A fierce lion is in the streets!"
14 As a door turns on its hinges, So does the lazy man on his bed.
15 The lazy man buries his hand in the bowl; It wearies him to bring it back to his mouth.
16 The lazy man is wiser in his own eyes Than seven men who can answer sensibly.


----------



## Puddleglum (Apr 27, 2006)

Colossians 3:23-25


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 27, 2006)

How about this:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> I'm looking for rather poignant and convicting scriptural and theological arguments to rid my slothful heart of this terrible disease.



This is an area that I've been meaning to address too...if I could only just get around to it.


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 27, 2006)

What does "procrastination" mean? :::runs away and hides in shame:::


----------



## Casey (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> This is an area that I've been meaning to address too...if I could only just get around to it.


Glad to see I'm not alone.


----------



## crhoades (May 9, 2006)

A phenomenal short paper on Procrastination from the Journal of Biblical Counseling. It is a must read.


----------



## Casey (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> A phenomenal short paper on Procrastination from the Journal of Biblical Counseling. It is a must read.


Cool! Thanks! (I've been thinking of subscribing . . where'd you get the article?)


----------



## Casey (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...


----------



## crhoades (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



CD-Rom of 1977-2001

2001-2003 upgrade

This particular article came from the upgrade. The articles are of great quality. You can browse by topic, author, or issue. The searching is greatly enhanced by an index that covers all issues. They are great to print out and give to people in the context of ministry. There are great articles on depression, addictions, anger, - you name it. I have learned much practical theology and issues of sanctification from these pages. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



:bigsmile:


----------



## rmb (May 10, 2006)

I have read many times, procrastination (Or the sin and folly of depending on future time) - Proverbs 27:1 A sermon by Johnathan Edwards.It was pretty searching in my conscience.


----------

